# Attestation pour se déplacer dans les transports en commun et à plus de 100 km



## Locke (10 Mai 2020)

*Attestation pour se déplacer dans les transports en commun et à plus de 100 km*

Je trouve agaçant de devoir faire un parcours du combattant pour trouver des informations. Ça ne me concerne pas à proprement parler puisque je ne prendrais pas les transports en commun, mais encore une fois le gouvernement ne donne aucune indication. Il faut de nouveau allez sur un autre site...

*Les services de l'Etat en région*
https://www.prefectures-regions.gouv.fr







Ben voyons, comme si tout le monde savait qu'il faut aller là ! Vous le saviez-vous ?

Pour Paris et la région Ile de France... https://www.prefectures-regions.gouv.fr/ile-de-france

*Attestation de transport*
https://www.prefectures-regions.gou...s-les-transports-en-commun-en-heure-de-pointe

*Déclaration de déplacement à plus de 100 km de sa résidence*
https://www.interieur.gouv.fr/Actua...tere/Deconfinement-Declaration-de-deplacement

En fait, il faut regarder région par région sur la carte officielle ce qui peut-être proposé.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2020)

C'est vrai que certains documents ne sont pas facile a trouver .
Un voisin m'a demandé l'attestation de déplacement de plus de 100 Km et j'ai pas trouvé


----------



## Locke (11 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est vrai que certains documents ne sont pas facile a trouver .
> Un voisin m'a demandé l'attestation de déplacement de plus de 100 Km et j'ai pas trouvé


Ce n'est pas clair du tout, car sur un autre site officiel qui est celui de la Gendarmerie Nationale... https://www.gendarmerie.interieur.g...nouvelle-attestation-pour-depasser-les-100-km ...on peut lire ceci...


> Par ailleurs, pour aller au-delà des 100 km hors de son département de résidence, une nouvelle attestation devra être remplie, invoquant un motif professionnel ou familial impérieux.


...or à l'instant T il n'y a pas de nouvelle attestation, il faut encore utiliser l'ancienne.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2020)

@*Locke*
Oui c'est vraiment pas clair et comme La loi d’état d’urgence sanitaire n'a pas été promulguée.
Cela repousse à lundi soir, l’entrée en vigueur de deux dispositions : 
La limitation des déplacements à 100 km 
L’attestation obligatoire dans les transports en commun


----------



## Locke (11 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un voisin m'a demandé l'attestation de déplacement de plus de 100 Km et j'ai pas trouvé


Et pour cause, mais comme d'habitude il faut fouiner.

Alors pourquoi ce document n’est pas encore disponible ?

La loi d’état d’urgence sanitaire n’a pas été promulguée à temps pour le lundi 11 mai. Dans un communiqué nos responsables tentent d'expliquer la raison de ce retard... https://www.elysee.fr/emmanuel-macr...ident-de-la-republique-et-du-premier-ministre ...mais ça nous on s'en fout, mais ils se dédouanent.



> _Le Conseil constitutionnel, saisi samedi 9 par le Président de la République et par le Président du Sénat, afin d’entourer des meilleures garanties juridiques la mise en œuvre du déconfinement, a informé le gouvernement qu’il rendrait sa décision sur cette loi le 11 mai.
> 
> Les dispositions limitant à 100 km les déplacements et réservant l’accès aux transports aux personnes justifiant de la nécessité de se rendre à leur travail seront donc juridiquement prises le 11 mai au soir, sous réserve de la décision du Conseil constitutionnel, une fois la loi promulguée._



En clair, on en appelle à notre bon sens et d'utiliser encore pour un déplacement de plus de 100 Km d'utiliser l'ancien formulaire, en cochant pour un motif impérieux en attendant la sortie du nouveau formulaire. Mais quand ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2020)

Je pensais que les motifs impérieux allaient changer  ?


----------



## Locke (11 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je pensais que les motifs impérieux allaient changer ?


Par défaut, l'ancienne attestation ne sert plus, sauf pour un déplacement impérieux de plus de 100 Km.


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je pensais que les motifs impérieux allaient changer ?


Allez zou, ça vient de sortir, j'ai ajouté le lien officiel au début du message.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2020)

Vous déménagez ? 
Voici la nouvelle attestation si vous devez faire plus de 100 km.

Un nouveau motif de déplacements à plus de 100 km de son domicile a fait son apparition ce jeudi sur l'attestation obligatoire : les déménagements .






--» Déclaration de déplacement de plus de 100 km version à jour le 21/05/2020

--» Déclaration de déplacement de plus de 100 km (numérique pour smartphone)


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> --» Déclaration de déplacement de plus de 100 km version à jour le 21/05/2020


C'est bien dans le lien de réponse #1.


Jura39 a dit:


> --» Déclaration de déplacement de plus de 100 km (numérique pour smartphone)


Ben non, ton lien pour smartphone ne mentionne pas le déménagement, car il n'a pas encore été mis à jour dans lien officiel toujours en réponse #1.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2020)

Exact 
Le motif pour le déménagement a été mis a jour hier , d'ou mon information dans mon post #9
Pour la version numérique n c'est en effet pas encore a jour  , cela ne devrait pas tarder   

Merci Locke de cette précision .


----------

